

JavaScript Equality Table - pdq
http://dorey.github.io/JavaScript-Equality-Table/

======
Gepser
It's funy that "true==[[]]" is false but "false==[[]]" is true. Maybe someone
could explain why "[[]]" is considered false?

~~~
program
If you write ([[]] == false) you compare _values_ of this object. Internally a
[[]].toString() is called which gives an empty string (cause the first element
is also an empty array) which in turn is considered false in javascript.

Otherwise [[],[]] is true cause cause [[],[]].toString() gives you this
string: ",".

